# TTC after early miscarriage?



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

I was wondering how long you are supposed to wait before trying to get pregnant again? I miscarried at 5 weeks with a natural miscarriage at home, no D&C, no complications. I would like to try again right away but don't want to put the next pregnancy at risk. Thanks in advance-- Karen


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i think everyone is different. *they* say 3 cycles but i know of many people who tried right away with no problems. i have heard if your body isn't ready then it won't let you get pregnant.

tara


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I wished I had waited, but it was an accident. We got pregnant after a M/C with no cycle, within 2-3 weeks. I am not sure if that is what has given Katie so many problems or not. She has gross, fine & speech delays. 10-12 months on each. She has had issues with weight gain also. She has been in the 5-10 percentile. So my advice is wait. Not sure if it is related, but I would never risk it again. My 2 cents.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

my OB told me to wait one complete cycle and then we could try again.
Gossamer


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Wow, it's interesting to see the varied responses here!
My ob told me to wait one complete cycle, however my midwife told me something different.
She told me that because I didn't have a d&c, my uterine lining was still intact and wasn't harmed. Because of that, it was safe to ttc as soon as I wanted.
Well, we tried when I knew I was ovulating about 2 weeks after a natural miscarriage and got nada. Tried a month later and got pregnant.
I think it's half medical/half are you really ready or just anxious kind of thing.
Good luck!
Karen


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

thanks everyone, i will check with my midwife tomorrow. it is just hard to wait when it took so long to get pg in the first place. karen


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

at first my midwife said wait 1 cycle and when i told her how long it took me to get pg in the first place she said i didn't have to wait at all. Now I'm uncertain if its ok. Does anyone know any resources I can look up to give me more info? thanks


----------



## glittermom (May 22, 2004)

I don't have any resources, but I m/c at 9wks and got pregnant again when my cycle came back a month later. My m/c happened naturally, no D&C, no complications. Good Luck with conceiving again!!


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

I too was given many different advice by doctors and nurses.

In the end I waited one cycle after reading this webpage http://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm

I was torn between waiting for a cycle or trying immediately but this webpage made me rethink things in a logical and sensible way.

I have been blessed because I conceived after my first cycle.


----------



## lillaurensmomma (Jul 5, 2003)

My OB said 1 cycle after my m/c. I asked him what would happen if I ended up getting pregnant without waiting and he said that most likely nothing would happen (couldn't guarantee...as with any pregnancy) but by waiting a cycle we could accurately date the pregnancy. I ended up having 2 cycles and am anxiously awaiting my little girl!

Good luck and sorry for your loss

j


----------



## TappinMamma (Dec 24, 2002)

I also had an early miscarriage. At 5-6 weeks, at home, no DC. It was so quick, not really like I was pregnant at all. I got pregnant immediately after. Unfortunately that pregnancy ended in a stillbirth at 20 weeks. I wish I would have at least waited one cycle. It gets me down thinking about all the "what ifs" IF I had waited


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

i'm sorry for your loss tappinmama. And thanks for sharing everyone. My head says to wait but my heart says not to. I guess I will have to decide soon. Karen


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cherubess*
In the end I waited one cycle after reading this webpage http://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm

thank you, thank you, thank you for posting that site! I read almost the whole thing in one sitting, it provided so many of the answers I have been looking for.


----------

